# Need help to know the eligibility to get skilled visa



## bbkutty (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been part of this forum for sometime, however I didn't got chance to be an active member of this forum... Apologies......

I have a question... Hope some one can help me on this.....

Am from India and I hve 5+ years of experience in IT field. Now I want to migrate to Australia through skilled visa. My question is:

1. I don't have any graduation, I have only done higher secondary school education. Few months ago, in a website (I dont remember the site name) I saw that if a person has work experience of more than 5 years than Graduation is not necessary....... Is it true? Am I eligible to apply for skilled visa?

I wanna migrate to Australia, please help me with this.

Thanks and Regards,
Siva


----------

